# FOUND A TORTOISE



## wellington (Sep 30, 2014)

Does not mean you should take it. If the tortoise is native to your area, leave it alone. Finding a tortoise in your yard does not give you the right to take it in as your pet. If you want to examine the animal for health issues, give it a warm soak just to be sure it's hydrated, that's one thing. But don't take it in thinking it's going to now become your new pet. That's just wrong, in my opinion. The best thing would be to just leave it be.
We seem to have had quite a few of these type threads this year. It really gets on my nerve, when people are lucky enough live in areas that have wild tortoises and all they want to do when they are lucky enough to see one is to mess with it and make it a pet.

And if turtles and tortoises are NOT native to your area, then it is someone's lost or escaped pet. It's still not yours to keep. Put up signs on the utility poles. Place ads in the paper and on craigslist. Try to find the animal's owner.


----------



## G-stars (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree if they are native species but it seems like most are lost pets. In that case most likely they have just saved the tortoises life. 


— Gus


----------



## smarch (Oct 1, 2014)

I feel like in most cases this is a box turtle, and in some areas its hard to know if it was a pet or not and that's where a lot of threads come from. I'm nowhere where a tortoise is native, we have turtles, especially snappers, and I help them across the road when I see them or if a small snapper isn't near the lake I live on I bring it close to help it on its journey, but as cute as they all are I wouldn't keep any, I examine them and look at them a while since they're all so different but always let go quickly. 
If I lived where dessert torts are and one wandered in the yard I'd soak it since they could always use some hydration in case, and sent it on its way. 
Its this reason specifically if I found an animal that needed rehab I would have to bring it in somewhere since if I helped I'd grow attached and that's not the purpose. 

But I feel like the treads you're discussing vary in good and not since some really were pets, I mean when a Russian wanders into someone's yard its not wild just homeless.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 1, 2014)

Every now and again I'll see a Florida Gopher tortoise in a busy setting. I bring them to a place called "Fern Forrest" Nature Center. It's very large and is a protected habitat. People go there just to watch them and look for them. If I saw one in the boondocks, as I often do, I just admire them and do not disturb them.


----------



## TigsMom (Oct 2, 2014)

Had to share. Today a Marine Wife friend of mine posted a pic of a tortoise they spotted while walking her children to school. She knows the rules about Desert Tortoises, didn't touch it or disturb it and called to report it to the officials (they live on base) immediately. The tortoise is definitely someone's pet as it is a Russian Tortoise. I did show her pictures of a Russian Tortoise and a picture of the protected California Desert Tortoise and gave her tips on distinguishing between the two and if you're unsure, then best leave it be and make the calls necessary. Had she had the time, she could have stayed with it until officials arrived, but she had to get her kids to school. 

Equally concerning is that this escaped pet, could cause health issues to the wild tortoises in the area, hopefully the "officials found the tortoise" and took it to the shelter until the owner could be located.


----------



## wellington (Oct 2, 2014)

In this case, it would have been good if she could have taken it with her, as long as it was a russian. It's only the native ones I have a problem with people wanting to take them from the wild, even though their wild may be your yard for the moment. Hopefully the escape russian was found.


----------



## smarch (Oct 3, 2014)

TigsMom said:


> Had to share. Today a Marine Wife friend of mine posted a pic of a tortoise they spotted while walking her children to school. She knows the rules about Desert Tortoises, didn't touch it or disturb it and called to report it to the officials (they live on base) immediately. The tortoise is definitely someone's pet as it is a Russian Tortoise. I did show her pictures of a Russian Tortoise and a picture of the protected California Desert Tortoise and gave her tips on distinguishing between the two and if you're unsure, then best leave it be and make the calls necessary. Had she had the time, she could have stayed with it until officials arrived, but she had to get her kids to school.
> 
> Equally concerning is that this escaped pet, could cause health issues to the wild tortoises in the area, hopefully the "officials found the tortoise" and took it to the shelter until the owner could be located.


 I feel like in a similar situation I would have told my friend to grab the tortoise for now, because if it was a wild tort you could just soak and release but if it definitely was once a pet it was caught and taken care of/brought to the right place. 
That's just my personal opinion though, I feel as long as someone has the intent to let it back if its not an ex-pet then its ok, as long as in cases like dessert torts you soak them so they're hydrated on their way. Worst to come out of it is a few scary hours, not terribly different than when someone takes a tortoise/turtle in for health, done for good intentions and released. 
I mean to me its not too different than people who catch snappers and take pictures with them and stuff, I've taken a snapping turtle hatchling in out yard closer to our lake (looked like he's never seen water! just cobwebs, figured i'd help him on his way) and I got to look at him and see and really understand what a hatchling is like as well as a good examination up close of a snapper since even though we live on a lake and they live in it I'd never actually seen one up close and personal. once I got near our shore I put him down in the grass and he ran and jumped into the water and was on his way. I mean there's a difference between trying to make a pet out of a wild animal and taking one and putting it back. 
But I agree with the very original post with people just finding a random wild tortoise and making it a pet, I just help ones I find on the way, if I was ever suspicious of it being non-native and once a pet i'd keep it contained, check up on the info then release or keep/find home accordingly, I'd never intentionally pluck up a tort to call mine


----------



## Earth Mama (Oct 3, 2014)

Last year at our weekend house, while mowing, my husband found a three toed box turtle. He ran in the house and told me he found a tortoise . I went out and got him, gave him a soak. Showed him to our daughter and then put him right back where we found him. The following day in another part of the yard we found an Ornate box drinking from a water hose. We did the same thing with that one. The best part for us is, we still see them from time to time. Must be their territory. Moral of the story. If you find it wild, leave it wild.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 3, 2014)

For some reason, when people find turtles or tortoises their first thought is, "Oh boy...let's take it home!" When they find a dog or a cat the first thing they think of is, "We should try to find this animal's owner."

I don't know what the difference in thought process is, but let's try to change the world. If you find a tortoise, try to find its owner. You can put up fliers on utility poles in the neighborhood where the animal was found, and in the mean time, try to learn the laws in your state regarding turtles and tortoises. If there's a possibility the animal is wild, leave it alone. He is in his territory and if you put him anyplace else, he will probably die trying to get back to his territory.

If there is no possibility it is a wild turtle or tortoise, then try to find its owner. If you've tried and can't put the animal back with his owner, and you don't want it, find a wildlife rescue or turtle/tortoise rescue and turn it in.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 3, 2014)

The ones in the suburbs are all likely ones that some one grabbed from someplace else. There is just pavement and cement. This last one had designs painted on his back and was in a gas station parking lot next to a busy street. I agree. If it were even remotely possible that they could be living where I see them, I do not touch them.


----------



## smarch (Oct 3, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> For some reason, when people find turtles or tortoises their first thought is, "Oh boy...let's take it home!" When they find a dog or a cat the first thing they think of is, "We should try to find this animal's owner."
> 
> I don't know what the difference in thought process is, but let's try to change the world. If you find a tortoise, try to find its owner. You can put up fliers on utility poles in the neighborhood where the animal was found, and in the mean time, try to learn the laws in your state regarding turtles and tortoises. If there's a possibility the animal is wild, leave it alone. He is in his territory and if you put him anyplace else, he will probably die trying to get back to his territory.
> 
> If there is no possibility it is a wild turtle or tortoise, then try to find its owner. If you've tried and can't put the animal back with his owner, and you don't want it, find a wildlife rescue or turtle/tortoise rescue and turn it in.


 If I found one who was a pet once i'd put out to find the owner if they were searching and the guy was lost, but if nothing turned up and I had the means to provide it what it needed I wouldn't turn it to a rescue, they have enough things they're trying to place, I'd skip t he middle man and provide a home.


----------



## Mavrik (Oct 14, 2014)

Sometimes, fate steps in.

This past summer I found a yearling (?) Sulcata looking for shade under my car in a parking lot of a large shopping center, on one of the hottest days of the year. According to the people working at the nearby pet store, he had been abandoned a couple hours prior by a woman who had been in the store with him in a box trying to sell him -- she claimed she could no longer care for him.

In this case, I was not about to leave him where I found him, nor was I about to sit there and wait for the nearest reptile rescue to come get him (they're about 4 hrs away, and that would have been if they had come promptly!). I live in NE Ohio, so you can't argue that he's native and would have been fine. 

I had to learn fast what it takes to provide care of a Sulcata, but I wouldn't give up Thor to do any of it again!


----------



## wellington (Oct 14, 2014)

Mavrik said:


> Sometimes, fate steps in.
> 
> This past summer I found a yearling (?) Sulcata looking for shade under my car in a parking lot of a large shopping center, on one of the hottest days of the year. According to the people working at the nearby pet store, he had been abandoned a couple hours prior by a woman who had been in the store with him in a box trying to sell him -- she claimed she could no longer care for him.
> 
> ...



If you read the original thread, if it's NATIVE to your area. Unless you live in Africa, a sulcata would not be native to your area and so you shouldn't leave it an we wouldn't have expected you too either


----------



## Mavrik (Oct 14, 2014)

I did read the original thread, and I was just saying that circumstances are different for everyone. I understand your being ticked at people for trying to claim wild animals as pets when they have no idea what they are doing, but at least most of these people have (what they believe to be) the animal's best interest at heart.


----------



## wellington (Oct 15, 2014)

Mavrik said:


> I did read the original thread, and I was just saying that circumstances are different for everyone. I understand your being ticked at people for trying to claim wild animals as pets when they have no idea what they are doing, but at least most of these people have (what they believe to be) the animal's best interest at heart.



Yes, I do believe they all have the animals best interest at heart, which is good. Just, the wild needs to stay in the wild, so we will hopefully always have a wild


----------



## Wherethetortiroam (Nov 28, 2014)

Totally agree with you Wellington, however, if you obviously do not live in an area of wild Torti say like up north I would see that as a lucky tortoise that's getting rescued. 

Like I live in nebraska I'm saying if I come across a wondering Sri lanken star or something like that I'd do everything I could to find its owner, if owner can't be found then I give it a way better home and score a free bad *** tort


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 28, 2014)

I keep hoping I'll find a lost Burmese star that the owner doesn't want!

And I envy the people on the forum who just FIND amazing torts walking around...of course, it seems like a lot of those are sulcatas, which would NOT work out at our house!!!


----------



## SophieMae (Dec 6, 2014)

That's good


----------



## momvetkat (Apr 10, 2015)

I know this is an old topic but it hits home with me. Mr. T was found wandering down the road and would have been run over by a car if someone didn't pick him up (he is a Russian). He was rehomed twice before I took him home. No way to know who his original owner was (we chip our dogs and cats). I have had him two years and he is doing great. Two weeks ago, an employee (I am a vet) found ANOTHER Russian tortoise in the middle of the street! I tried taking him home, but Mr T would have no one on his territory (both are males) so another employee took him home. Whomever owned these guys obviously doesn't have a secure enclosure. Just odd that lightening would strike twice in the same small community.


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 10, 2015)

My leopard was found in a field but we don't have any native tortoises in the UK so it was safe to say he was lost. We had no luck finding his owner with posters, phone calls to local vets and I even took him to see if he was microchipped but to no avail. The vet I took him to said he thought he had been abandoned because leopards are quite expensive to keep. I know I would be devastated if I lost him now and wouldn't stop looking for him so heaven forbids that ever happens!


----------



## Gordi (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh to live where the wild torts grow !!! So many escapees are our little Russians lol.... All cites registered torts are now supposed to be microchipped here in the UK. Sadly all the tropical and the Russian are not cites registered so they don't need to be, mine are chipped so god forbid they ever get lost I pray they find their way back to me. I do think if you can't ID the tort you should contain it temporarily as you wouldn't want to introduce a possible disease risk to your native species. once confirmed then release it again. :0)


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 27, 2015)

Gordi said:


> Oh to live where the wild torts grow !!! So many escapees are our little Russians lol.... All cites registered torts are now supposed to be microchipped here in the UK. Sadly all the tropical and the Russian are not cites registered so they don't need to be, mine are chipped so god forbid they ever get lost I pray they find their way back to me. I do think if you can't ID the tort you should contain it temporarily as you wouldn't want to introduce a possible disease risk to your native species. once confirmed then release it again. :0)


Hi again Gordi The vet told me microchipping involved a small operation to insert the chip into the back leg, so I was a bit worried about putting Lola through that - was it a difficult procedure and did it cause much stress to your torts?


----------



## Gordi (Apr 27, 2015)

It's not an op as such, it's put in the skin layers in the back leg, more like an injection, it's worth doing I think Lyn, it would stop any argument or dispute if she was lost and then somebody claimed it was theirs but you knew differently. Can't dispute a chip !! You have to weigh up the likelihood of her wandering off. I know Leo's can be stubborn when they fixate on a task, lol


----------



## Gordi (Apr 27, 2015)

They were not bothered by it, the Ibera felt it more I think but they are smaller but they soon got over it :0)


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks Gordi not such a big deal as I thought will look into getting it done


----------



## Gordi (Apr 27, 2015)

Just be sure the vet knows the procedure. If they are familiar with torts it will be a quick thing with little fuss, knowing Leo's she might sulk a little but torts live in the now, and will soon forget the ordeal. :0)


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 3, 2015)

Tidgy is native to Morocco, where I live.
I found her and took her.
But not from the countryside, from somebody's house where she was being horribly abused.
I nursed her back to health and fell in love.
I could never release her back into the wild, now.
She has been in captivity since a few months old and I don't think she would survive.


----------



## Lyn W (May 3, 2015)

No I don't think she would survive, and Tidgy would miss her Dad too much!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (May 3, 2015)

Lyn W said:


> No I don't think she would survive, and Tidgy would miss her Dad too much!


What a terribly sweet thing to say.
Do you know, I think she would.
Bless you, Lyn.


----------



## Lyn W (May 3, 2015)

I'd like to think Lola would miss his Mum too,,,,,he's definitely been friendlier lately. He follows me and if I sit on the floor he comes to lie by the side of me. He doesn't like me try to grab him but if I put my hand down he will rest his head on it and then he will let me stroke him - all on his terms but I love it.


----------



## Myroli (May 6, 2015)

I found a desert box turtle a couple weeks ago...but since it had been run over by a car(it was on the side of a busy back road)I picked it up and took it to a wildlife rescue...I hope it survived


----------



## samm2311 (Jul 3, 2015)

Me too was it shell cracked !


----------



## Dylanruenz (Jul 17, 2015)

Well said, I like this!


----------



## kbarj (Aug 4, 2015)

Myroli said:


> I found a desert box turtle a couple weeks ago...but since it had been run over by a car(it was on the side of a busy back road)I picked it up and took it to a wildlife rescue...I hope it survived


Ive found two box turtles that had been run over. one I rereleased the next day because it just had a broken shel, no blood and it still closed good and could walk fine. The other was injured pretty badly, blood and cracked. I took it to the local conservation center. THEN today I find a sulcata crossing the road. And earlier this spring I found a parakeet in a tree by the driveway. Lucky me.


----------



## Myroli (Aug 4, 2015)

kbarj said:


> Ive found two box turtles that had been run over. one I rereleased the next day because it just had a broken shel, no blood and it still closed good and could walk fine. The other was injured pretty badly, blood and cracked. I took it to the local conservation center. THEN today I find a sulcata crossing the road. And earlier this spring I found a parakeet in a tree by the driveway. Lucky me.


I hope you either found their owners or are able to find/give them a good home


----------



## GameScrub (Aug 6, 2015)

I just found a tortoise in my neighborhood, I have no knowledge about what kind of tortoise it is or the laws regarding handling of these creatures. I thought it was a lost pet so I took it home and asked the neighbors, but no one claimed it. 

My instincts told me to protect it from the cars and kids and that is why I took it. I went to a pet store to ask about it and whether I can keep it. They said yes but I still don't know if it's a protected species or not. I sent an email to http://www.azgfd.gov/ to find out what I should do with it, but in the meantime I'm trying to take care of it.

Is there any advice I should take on how to proceed?


----------



## Merrick (Aug 6, 2015)

GameScrub said:


> I just found a tortoise in my neighborhood, I have no knowledge about what kind of tortoise it is or the laws regarding handling of these creatures. I thought it was a lost pet so I took it home and asked the neighbors, but no one claimed it.
> 
> My instincts told me to protect it from the cars and kids and that is why I took it. I went to a pet store to ask about it and whether I can keep it. They said yes but I still don't know if it's a protected species or not. I sent an email to http://www.azgfd.gov/ to find out what I should do with it, but in the meantime I'm trying to take care of it.
> 
> Is there any advice I should take on how to proceed?


Put it back where you found it that is a desert gopher tortoise


----------



## GameScrub (Aug 6, 2015)

Put it back on the sidewalk by the street? I rather drive out to a park in the desert and let him go there if I must.


----------



## Merrick (Aug 6, 2015)

@YvonneG can help


----------



## GameScrub (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.azwildlifecenter.net/tortoise.html

Gonna call them today and see what they say.


----------



## Merrick (Aug 6, 2015)

GameScrub said:


> http://www.azwildlifecenter.net/tortoise.html
> 
> Gonna call them today and see what they say.


Good


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 7, 2015)

Was there any safe-looking land around where you found him?


----------



## GameScrub (Aug 7, 2015)

No, it's a residential area. This whole area is developed and that is why I thought he escaped. The hoa in my area use those ride able lawnmowers so that was my first concern if I left it on the grass, but he was going in the direction of the carports, which is how I found him, while going to the car for work. That is why if I have to let it go I would drive up to the desert where there is little to no development to let him go. 

I called that number twice but no one is answering so I sent them an email about it. If I don't hear from them by today I'll just let him go and buy another tortoise from a pet store. 

I looked around for signs of missing tortoise in my area but I don't see anything other than missing cats.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 7, 2015)

I don't know if that is a good idea because some, if not all, turtles and tortoises have a "homing Beacon" and will attempt to get back to their home range. Or this may just be a box turtle thing. Not 100% sure on that. I'll wait for someone that knows torts to either say I'm wrong or I'm right on that.


----------



## GameScrub (Aug 7, 2015)

This is the reply I got from the AZ Wildlife Center



> Thank you for your interest in taking care of the little guy. Would you be able to send me a picture of him so we can verify it is a Desert Tortoise?
> 
> Since you found it in a residential area, it is probably someone’s lost pet. We recommend you put up signs for about 48 hours and see if someone claims it.
> 
> DO NOT release it. Captive Desert Tortoises can harbor diseases that can be deadly to our wild population of the Desert Tortoises. You wont need to fill out an application for it for another 2 years. We do not require an application for hatchling tortoises.



So I will setup the sign today and see what comes of it.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 7, 2015)

I'd go with what they said, then. It could be that this was either someone's pet or someone found him and decided to take him home and turn him into a pet then either got bored and released him or lost him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 8, 2015)

Fair play, Game Scrub, I think you've done the right thing.
Keep us informed, but I think you've just acquired a tortoise.


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 3, 2015)

ha I barely see toads t my house et alone a tortoise we live in the pa so a tortoise isn't native I guess box turtles are and garden snakes but I never seen a snake or turtle in our backyard I wish I saw on like you guys


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 3, 2015)

So how's the tort doing, OP?


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 3, 2015)

awesomecs said:


> ha I barely see toads t my house et alone a tortoise we live in the pa so a tortoise isn't native I guess box turtles are and garden snakes but I never seen a snake or turtle in our backyard I wish I saw on like you guys



I see snakes, toads, frogs, and snappers mostly. Most common are toads followed by frogs, then snakes. Snappers not so common. Think I've seen five since living here? Been here 9-10 years. All the other snappers I've seen have been when people called me going OH MY GOD GIANT DINOSAUR HELP ME. The five I saw on my own, though? One on a highway, two in my creek, one in a field near my creek, and one on my grandmothers front step.


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 3, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> So how's the tort doing, OP?




she's doing good do you think hawks cats or groundhogs will mess with my tortoise I was going to take a area of the backyard for her outdoor habitat a open roof area with wire


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 3, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> I see snakes, toads, frogs, and snappers mostly. Most common are toads followed by frogs, then snakes. Snappers not so common. Think I've seen five since living here? Been here 9-10 years. All the other snappers I've seen have been when people called me going OH MY GOD GIANT DINOSAUR HELP ME. The five I saw on my own, though? One on a highway, two in my creek, one in a field near my creek, and one on my grandmothers front step.





I see lots of toads that's it only my parents saw the snakes lucky my dad let it go before I came home from school


----------



## Angel Carrion (Sep 3, 2015)

awesomecs said:


> I see lots of toads that's it only my parents saw the snakes lucky my dad let it go before I came home from school



About two months ago I ended up saving what I thought was a copperhead from the middle of a bridge down the street from me (at first I thought water snake and just grabbed his tail and pulled him out from his balled up self so I could grab his neck like I normally do, but a car that slowed down to see the crazy lady in the road yelled at me "the hell you doin' Savin' a damn copperhead?!" Then drove off). Took him to a wildlife rehab that is licensed for venomous species (I'm not) cuz he looked like someone ran over his lower section. Was informed my initial assumption was correct, he was a water snake. Also that besides two scales pulled up in a strange fashion, he was okay and could be released. So I took him back and put him at the creeks edge under the bridge I took him from.


----------



## awesomecs (Sep 3, 2015)

nice you saved a reptile whatever it is I use to put toads in protected areas of are backyard


----------

